
French woman wins disability grant for 'gadget allergy' - eplanit
http://news.yahoo.com/french-woman-wins-disability-grant-gadget-allergy-181535392.html
======
daemin
Not to be exceptionally rude, but perhaps people that claim to have EHS should
just stay within a Faraday cage at all times.

